# medical jobs in australia



## umakant (Sep 8, 2010)

hi........i m umakant ,i m indian........i hav done mbbs and now doing post graduation in general surgery at aiims,new delhi.............i want to do medical job in australia..........are there agents available who can make the process simpler........can anybody guide me how to apply and where to apply.......


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a read of Doctors and Nurses - Workers - Visas & Immigration for starters, there being plenty of links re medical qualifications acceptance and registration.
You should also look at the english standard required and that is determined by people doing an IELTS examination.
There are both immigration agents and also medical recruitment agencies who may work in conjunction with immigration agents who should be able to assist you in general with the process.
A google on either will give you plenty of options


----------

